# Last Day to Upgrade to Sibelius 8 or pay $299 Ransom to get back in?



## synergy543 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm trying to understand what the situation is with Sibelius upgrades. I own 7.5 and as I understand it, June 30 is the last day I can upgrade to Sibelius 8 for $89 and after that I'll have to pay $299 ransom or join the subscription service? 

I think the crossgrade to Steinberg Dorico is something like $335?

But then I'd be giving up Note Performer (which I love).

And Sibelius 8.4 requires Mac OS 10.9 and I'm on 10.8.5 so I couldn't even run Sibelius 8 without upgrading my OS. What an arm twist!

What are the rest of you doing? Paying the ransom or taking a gamble?


----------



## windshore (Jun 28, 2016)

Sibelius hasn't really improved significantly since version 6. This is Avid being very desperate to rope all PT and Sib users into a subscription model without offering significant changes or innovation. I don't believe they'll be able to maintain this model so I'm staying put. I don't see anything significant coming up either. The executives over there are Harvard chums and trying to please themselves and Wall street more than users.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 28, 2016)

The problem is that at some point I'll need to upgrade my 8 yr old computer. And my next computer will require a new OS. Will Sib 6 or 7.5 run on the latest Mac OS? If so, then I wouldn't need to upgrade. However, its impossible to stay stagnant with computer software, its constanty changing and requires updates. So assuming that Sibelius 6 will work with future OS seems like quite a gamble to me. And its mostly because of Note Performer that I want to hang onto Sibelius for now. Its my security blanket until I'm sure Dorico offers something with an equivalent sound quality.

It seems that my hand is being forced to pay for something I can't even use currently or take a gamble. I don't like such choices. 

But I do really really like Note Performer! If Dorico offered Note Performer from the get-go, then it would be a done-deal for me. I'd gladly jump ship just out of principle!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dorico doesn't even exist yet, and there's no guarantee it will be released on schedule. Dorico v1 probably won't do all the things you need. I think $89 is good insurance against such possibilities.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, i will also stay with Sibelius for now, as Doric won't support video in version 1. Noteperformer could be happening, I have been asking on the Steinberg forum, but that is just a possibility. Knowing Steinberg and their yearly upgrades, I have the fear, it might take a long time before I can just give up on Sibelius in favor of Dorico, even if I would really like to. So I decided to buy it the minute, when it can do everything I need - plus some advantages over Sibelius, probably something like an integration with Cubase. Before that I won't give Steinberg the benefit of a doubt ...


----------



## resound (Jun 29, 2016)

There are professional orchestrators still working on Sibelius 6 (by choice). As they say, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------

